# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Steve, art-robot, Jan De Coster, Slightly Overdone, Antwerp Area, Belgium

## Airicist

Developer - Jan De Coster

Slightly Overdone

Home page - sulu.be/Steve

----------


## Airicist

Steve the Robot
November 23, 2014




> The first idea for Steve started more than a year and a half before his final production, in the spring of 2013. Steve was going to be the host of an event, so he should be a Robot that feels at home on a stage and between people. That is why he is a little bigger than the average human and he can raise himself well above them. He lends his name from Steve McQueen.
> Unfortunately I had to put the idea in the fridge for a while, but I kept telling everybody about him. Until the people of Brightfish asked me to build them a Robot, and I knew it was time for Steve to finally rise… Steve will become a Brighfish employee and in 2015 he will be spearheading several campaigns in movie theaters in Belgium.
> 
> Steve is created by Jan De Coster. Thanks to FablabXL and Robovision for assisting me during production.

----------

